# sari yarn etc free interesting knitting patterns



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.darngoodyarn.com/yarn-patterns-and-how-tos/


----------



## nancyii (Nov 17, 2011)

Great site. Beautiful yarns. Have you knitted anything with the recycled sari yarn? Have seen it but have no idea how it would knit up.


----------



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

no sorry I haven't came across this site because I saw some for sale on ebay and looked for patterns but it did look nice.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

OH MY! Just what I need, more yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My one experience with sari yarn was a bomb. The yarn I bought was from an ebay source where the price was cheap. Well, that may have been the problem in itself. The yarn is coarse and unpleasant feeling despite the fabulous colors. I finally bit the bullet and made a beanie type hat to see how it worked up. Yuk! I washed it in cold water and the colors began to run. Squeezed out excess water as best possible and placed on a towel to dry. Took 3 days to dry and it was no softer. 

Now, some folk say they had great experiences with the yarn they bought and that it was not coarse at all. So there must be different grades/qualitie, but I have yet to find any info that describes how to judge the yarn before buying. And I did try to call DarnGoodYarns which specializes in sari yarn but could not reach them


----------



## DiRaintree (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought recycled sari yarn from thegreatergood network, and it isn't soft...but it knitted a washcloth out of it....1.5x the size I wanted. I machine washed it, and threw it on the (indoor) drying rack....and it came out suft and just the right size!! Imagine that!
Okay, now you can go back to your regularly scheduled life already in progress....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DiRaintree said:


> I bought recycled sari yarn from thegreatergood network, and it isn't soft...but it knitted a washcloth out of it....1.5x the size I wanted. I machine washed it, and threw it on the (indoor) drying rack....and it came out suft and just the right size!! Imagine that!
> Okay, now you can go back to your regularly scheduled life already in progress....


Lucky you. Interesting that you machine washed it. It didn't run colors?


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great link! Thanks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just called DarnGoodYarns and talked with the owner about sari silk. She was friendly and helpful. We talked about the fact that sari silk/recycled is different depending on where it comes from and other factors. I can add that it is a home based type industry for many Indian women so you will get variations on how it is twisted as well as the quality of the silk.

Some of it is very coarse which is what I wound up with. Other sari yarn is much softer. She also spoke of getting it with other fibers, like wool, blended in to to give it some stretchiness. Always something new to learn here.


----------

